# Thyroglobulin antibodies



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi I had my thyroglobulin antibodies checked.

Thyroglobulin antibodies - 160 (0-115 negative)

What does this mean please? Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin

There is alot of information on this link to help you understand.

You should request a Ultrasound of your thyroid to see if there are any suspicious nodules.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It means that an ultra-sound should be the next step and possibly FNA. Let us know! This is not to be put on the back burner.


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> It means that an ultra-sound should be the next step and possibly FNA. Let us know! This is not to be put on the back burner.


The ultrasound showed the thyroid gland is mildly enlarged and vascular but of no abnormality of concern.

FNA was not done.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll probably want to get regular ultrasounds to make sure there is no development of nodules. That said, TgAB is seen in both patients with thyroid cancer and patients with Hashi's and other autoimmune disorders.


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> You'll probably want to get regular ultrasounds to make sure there is no development of nodules. That said, TgAB is seen in both patients with thyroid cancer and patients with Hashi's and other autoimmune disorders.


Thanks, how regular exactly? Since the swelling at the front of my neck has gone down it's made me think everything is normal again. I just don't want to walk into the appointment with my doctor and say I have problems swallowing and he goes to feel my neck and he says everything feels fine.

Or worst, by the time the ultrasound date comes around the swelling goes down by itself.

Blood test results for the 6 week follow up are in:

TSH: 0.4 (0.2-4.2)
Free T3: 4 (3.9-6.7)
Free T4: 14.8 (12-22)
Ferritin: 14 (30-400)


----------

